

Ask HN: Challenging math software for 8yo kid? - Macca

She greatly enjoys mental arithmetic and I'd like to  find some software that challenges her.  There's loads of stuff out there but I don't know whether any of it is good.  Ideally looking for personal recommendations.<p>For context, the mental arithmetic she does is stuff like adding 3 digit numbers, multiplying 2 digit numbers and some basic algebra.  She continually asks me for math problems but I'm not sure where to go next.<p>Thanks in advance.
======
tokenadult
I'm making the assumption that she gets her regular mathematics lessons in
school, and that is why you are asking about software rather than books.
(Please correct me if that assumption is not correct.) A good set of books can
be challenging and fun even if it is not on a computer. I like Miquon Math

<http://www.keypress.com/x6252.xml>

for starting out my children, and then the Singapore Primary Mathematics
materials (which now have an edition aligned to United States curriculums
standards)

[http://www.singaporemath.com/Primary_Mathematics_Stds_Ed_s/1...](http://www.singaporemath.com/Primary_Mathematics_Stds_Ed_s/134.htm)

appropriately supplemented by ALEKS

<http://www.aleks.com>

and EPGY.

<http://epgy.stanford.edu/district/info.html>

(The last two of these resources are online services with adaptive learning
software.)

------
nandemo
Why do you need software? My suggestion is to pick a book with word problems
appropriate for her level. Take a look at this article by Prof. Toom on
"Russian-style" word problems.

[http://www.de.ufpe.br/~toom/travel/sweden05/WP-SWEDEN-
NEW.pd...](http://www.de.ufpe.br/~toom/travel/sweden05/WP-SWEDEN-NEW.pdf)

------
ScottWhigham
Have you tried DragonBox (iOS) yet? It's not exactly what you are asking for
but it takes creativity, logic, and maths and jumbles them all together. My
8yo really enjoyed it.

